# Banshee prop advise



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone prop out their ranger banshee (tiller setup)? Yamaha 40hp four stroke. No tach unfortunately. Top speed alone is 28 and top speed with 2-3 anglers is 25. Would love to get a little more top end if possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

try Ken at propgods.com. He may have the answers youre looking for. He has helped me on every skiff I have owned.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Joe, I'll give him a shout.


----------

